# New American family in Lagos area



## suzydog (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all, we are an American family with 2 kids who are new residents in the Lagos area. If there are any other Americans in our area could you please contact me? We´d love to make new friends and maybe ask you a few basic questions.
Looking forward to meeting you!~
Suzanne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi Suzanne,

Welcome to expatforum.
Hope you hear from some other like minded people. Make sure you spread you wings and take the advantage of making friends from other nationalities while living in Portugal.

How old are your children?

Siobhan


----------



## scotcheddiemarble (Jul 27, 2010)

welcome to the forum,as this is the place to post any questions you have,which people may be able to assist you with.Good luck with the move. Eddie


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

suzydog said:


> Hi all, we are an American family with 2 kids who are new residents in the Lagos area. If there are any other Americans in our area could you please contact me? We´d love to make new friends and maybe ask you a few basic questions.
> Looking forward to meeting you!~
> Suzanne


Hi Suzanne,
Another American family here. Sadly, we have just left. Are your children attending Val Verde?

Good luck with everything. There is a Canadian family whose children attend and they are quite nice. He is a minister in the area and the two older children are rougly 13 and 11. They also have a younger child who is about 4.

We had some issues re nationality at the school. You can email me if you would like the details. slojan2000atyahoodotcom. 

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## cotton32 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Suzanne,

We (my husband and I) are coming over on the 28th of August and then staying a week in Lisbon. We have a place in Albufeira that we will moving into on Sep 4th. We will have to get together after we arrive!!!!! I am sure you can gives us tons of advice!!!!!

Gina and Joe




suzydog said:


> Hi all, we are an American family with 2 kids who are new residents in the Lagos area. If there are any other Americans in our area could you please contact me? We´d love to make new friends and maybe ask you a few basic questions.
> Looking forward to meeting you!~
> Suzanne


----------



## baby_depardieu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi we are thinking of moving to Lagos.... I have two young kids and would love to know how you are finding it?

We are coming over to Lagos in august to check it all out although I know the Algarve well...

Hope to hear from you


----------



## TheStubbingsFamily (Apr 12, 2016)

I also intend on settling in the algarve with my Mrs and 2 young boys (5 months and nearly 4yrs).. We will be leaving the uk as soon as our house is rented in a few months, getting a motorhome to tour for a while, then down to Lagos area. We have no language skills as yet but intend on learning.. Michel thomas cd ordered!., and are hoping to meet others in a similar situation. I've heard of a Steiner school in Lagos area that I'm interested in. Anyone have any knowledge? Although I know we have some time as I believe kids start school at 6. Anyway, I'm rambling. So many questions, so little time!


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

There are a few people from the US who regularly attend Conexao - this is a drop in facility in Lagos. Open Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday


----------

